# Vermeer 504 super i baler bogging



## JamieR (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a vermeer 504 super I. First cutting this year it baled perfect. I found a bad bearing on the starting roller and replaced it. When I started baling again it runs smooth and quiet. When bale gets between 4 and 5 feet the baler pulls the tractor down and starts squeling. I can't figure out where the squealing is coming from and i cant find anything that seems wrong. Any ideals?


----------



## JamieR (Jul 30, 2017)

So it appears the squeal is coming from the belts. All the roller bearings seem to be fine. What should I be looking for?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JamieR said:


> So it appears the squeal is coming from the belts. All the roller bearings seem to be fine. What should I be looking for?


Not enough tension on the belts or could they be stretched/worn and need replacing?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JamieR (Jul 30, 2017)

All belts were replaced after 2nd cutting last year. They are in good shape. What role does the toggle roller at the bottom of door play? At this point the belts slip when starting a roll and when roll gets almost full.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

I think you still have a bad bearing somewhere. Loosen the belts and turn and wiggle all the rollers, especially the ones on the belt tightener arm.

Check that everything on the toggle roller is solid, because I have seen some broken welds back there.

If there is any possibility that the belts may have been out, there are 2 bars that they could have been strung around accidently. One is up front at the upper drive roller. The other one is above the tailgate hinge.

I rarely see belts squeal at a full bale on the 504 I unless something is seriously wrong. I'm actually ok with them slipping on an empty baler.


----------



## JamieR (Jul 30, 2017)

E220, I was able to find a loose bearing on the aft most tension roller, not out or rough feeling just loose. Maybe binding up under load? I will be replacing them soon. Also noticed the soft start springs are cranked all the way down. (That way when i got it). Gonna pull the belts and check for properlength also.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

If a bearing has play, it is from either wear or the cage is gone. This means that the balls can wedge under load and could randomly lock up the bearing. I would replace the bearings in both ends of the roller. There is red loctite on that bolt in those rollers so you must heat it to break it loose. Use red loctite on reassembly.

I probably wouldn't bother pulling the belts. If all your bearings are all good, the belts should just turn with the soft-start springs set at 4.5"-5.25".


----------



## JamieR (Jul 30, 2017)

E220, I will be replacing both bearings on that tension roller next week (had to go to my real job that pays for several days). It seems like the soft start springs are run all the way up,that's why I was gonna check belt lengths. Maybe previous owner just kept running springs up till they were all the way instead of resizing stretched belts? I also got to checking with a measuring tape, the primary spring on the side without chains is about 2" tighter than the other. Shouldn't they measure the same?


----------

